

Moov: The End of the Bullshit Workout [video] - BIackSwan
http://preorder.moov.cc/

======
basicallydan
This actually looks pretty cool and could really help a lot of people. I've
been running a few years now, and a couple of years ago I started to get
serious knee pains. A physio basically explained to me that my legs move in
totally the wrong way, and I had no way of knowing this until he showed me
what was going on, gave me some advice and helped me fix these bad habits. It
really, really helped - for that kind of advice to be given in real-time
during a run would be absolutely fantastic. Running isn't just about distance
or speed!

------
graeham
There is a key advantage to what this is doing over current activity trackers
I am aware of - and that is that it gives real time feedback and is moving
towards performance metrics that matter rather than merely tracking how much
the sensor is moving.

(I was involved in a startup doing something similar in the past, we never got
to market - www.runnr.me - Good luck!)

------
suprgeek
Reminds me a lot of the Misfit Shine
[http://www.misfitwearables.com/](http://www.misfitwearables.com/) whithout
the shiny light thingies.

There seem to be hundreds of these popping up recently. 2014 is shaping up to
be the year of wearables, and it is going to get more insane with the Google
Watch, and a potential Apple wearable (watch? headphones with heart rate
monitoring?) later in the year.

~~~
flyinglizard
This is one of the most absurd site designs I've seen in a while. I'm waiting
many seconds at a time for the site to load images of attractive looking
people doing glamorous things, while what I really want is to understand the
utility value of their product. Now I'm annoyed and they come across as
pretentious. Too bad. While this kind of gross presentation of product values
happens once in a while, what made misfit really stand out is the fact someone
really made a significant effort on that site. It's as beautiful as much as
it's silly.

TL;DR when looking for a fitness tracker, don't bullshit me with pictures of
people in suits

~~~
ultimatedelman
i'm actually really impressed by the misfits site, but maybe that's the front
end dev in me talking. they should be preloading images for the next step
while you're looking at the current step, though.

~~~
flyinglizard
Technically and graphically it's really impressive, but it fails to fulfill
its purpose. We should be impressed with the product, not the site design.

~~~
ultimatedelman
of course, that's the intent of the site. i actually think it did a pretty
good job of that. sure, it's displayed on pretty people, but those pictures do
a pretty good job displaying the versatility of the product in how it can be
worn and used. there's even a section that does an exploded view of the
product so you can see what it's made of. after going through the whole site,
i felt i understood it a lot better than the OP's link.

------
ultimatedelman
looks like a nice-looking version of the Yet-Another-Watch-Thing connected to
an app. i am always confused by the utility of said app... it looks like i'm
supposed to be looking at my phone while i'm doing my workout to get the tips
it's suggesting, but i don't want to do that.

~~~
mistercow
Well, the speech feedback would help with that. No idea how any of this is
supposed to help you in a pool though.

~~~
mandelbulb
Well there are waterproof Bluetooth ear-phones, maybe even Wifi ones. Though
it's preferable if the former use the classic channels so the range is up to
300feet (~100m) or you could install the app on a waterproof Android watch.

------
deletes
They didn't show the part where you have to re-set your activity on the phone
app, every time single time you change it. That will get tedious and a not so
determined user might forget.

